Cuba Sonic Weapon May Have Been Mosquito Gas - JabavuAdams
======
gus_massa
You forgot the URL.

Previous related discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21017914](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21017914)

PS: Why does this have 4 upvotes?

------
simonblack
It gives me a lot of satisfaction that I said several years ago in a post on
one of the social media that the tight cluster of cases at a singular worksite
suggested that it was some form of occupational injury rather than malicious
activity.

------
jmpman
Why does this feel like a way for the countries to save face.

------
xsellos666
Fire

